# Looking for an artist



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 27, 2018)

Ugggh.
So now that I am done with everything for my upcoming book release, I need to focus on the other book* I have ready to go.

I have searched high & low for just the right cover but everything I found was underwhelming.
But I did find something that was the perfect style for what I want:







I love the retro look of this pic, it really stands out from all the modern, glossy covers out there. But this image is copyrighted (from 1926.) 
I even love the texture of the old-style printing process.
Anyone know any artists who could pull this off (without costing a fortune?)



*The book is called The Day Gravity Became Irrelevant. It's about the invention of gravitational disaffinity [aka; antigravity].


----------



## moderan (Aug 27, 2018)

How much is a fortune? I know a couple dozen people who could do this. Look up Pete von Sholly. He'd be the first I'd think of.


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 27, 2018)

I know a guy…


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm so cheap that I invented copper wire by...well, you know the joke.
What kind of prices would be reasonable for this kind of artwork? 
Are we talking fifty bucks, $100...?


----------



## luckyscars (Aug 28, 2018)

Ralph, do you have any local universities/colleges with an arts program? That has always been my go-to for artistic needs. If you can't network in, try just putting an ad in the school paper or on a bulletin board. 

A talented student artist will always be cheaper than a seasoned pro (though not free -- there's a special place in hell for people who take advantage of artists by substituting payment for "free exposure" or some other bollocks) and still comes with the good karma. I have found while you mostly get what you pay for, for a book cover along the lines of the example you provided probably doesn't NEED a professional artist, though if you have the money for one and want something really special then by all means. 

I don't tend to put much stock in the book covers of novels myself, but I know some do.


----------



## moderan (Aug 29, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I'm so cheap that I invented copper wire by...well, you know the joke.
> What kind of prices would be reasonable for this kind of artwork?
> Are we talking fifty bucks, $100...?



Depends on the artist. In general, that's someone that knows what they're doing and has a track record. A range from 250-500 isn't unreasonable. I've trolled DeviantArt and found good artists there, but they're often unreliable.


----------



## Pete_C (Aug 29, 2018)

I paid $300 for the image I'm going to use on _The Devil's Hairball_. I'd seen the bloke's artwork and liked it, so sent him an email asking if he'd create what I wanted and how much it would cost.

That price included shipping of the original, painted on board, from the US to the UK, plus a high quality digital image of the painting.


----------



## moderan (Sep 1, 2018)

luckyscars said:


> I don't tend to put much stock in the book covers of novels myself, but I know some do.



They're everything. I used to buy books based on the cool covers and thickness of the book.

Ralph, these are commissioned artworks for this year's books, in that price range.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 1, 2018)

Yep: People really do judge books by their covers.
I'm currently checking out the cover designer with Indie United. See what she can offer me.
I have a release date set for Oct 24th (wednesday is the best sales day on Amazon).


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Sep 1, 2018)

moderan said:


> They're everything. I used to buy books based on the cool covers and thickness of the book.
> View attachment 22659View attachment 22660View attachment 22661
> Ralph, these are commissioned artworks for this year's books, in that price range.





What'd you pay for those covers?


----------



## moderan (Sep 1, 2018)

250-400 each, in theory. In practice, I bartered editing work and paid 50 bucks cash for the last one. But each artist charges a minimum of 250.00 for a piece of artwork.


----------

